# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  Δορυφορικος Δεκτης

## pavlakis

Εχω εναν δορυφορικο δεκτη ο οποιος αναβει κανονικά και υπαρχει εικονα και ηχός, αλλά μετα απο μερικά δευτερολεπτα κολάει και κανει επανεκκινιση.Ελεγξα το τροφοδοτικο και δεινει τις απαιτουμενες φασεις, χωρις φορτιο.Τι νομίζεται οτι μπορει να φταιει;

----------


## jeik

Προφανως  ειναι  φορτωμενος  με   περιεργο  λογισμικο  και  κολαει, γι αυτο  κανει  επανεκινηση , πηγαινε  σε  καποιον  ειδικο  να  σου  φορτωσει  γνησιο  λογισμικο  και  θα  εισαι  οκ , σε  ποια  περιοχη  εισαι ?

----------


## jeik

και  τι  μαρκα  ειναι ?

----------


## pavlakis

Ειναι  matel electronics και πρεπει να ειναι αντιγραφο pacific satellite.Δεν νομιζω να εχω φορτωσει καποιο λογισμικο.Ο δεκτης παλιοτερα δουλευε απλα για καποιο διαστημα περιπου μιαμιση βδομαδα ηταν απενεργοποημένος,κατι που εχω κανει και στο παρελθον χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## jeik

πατριδα  δεν  ξερω  τωρα  αν  παιζει   τιποτα  με  την  πριζα  σου  ,  τον  δεκτη  αυτον  δεν  τον  ξερω   αλλα  ειπα  για  λαθος  λογισμικο  γιατι  παλιοτερα   εκανα  πολλα  τετοια  για  να  ξεκλειδωνω  καναλια  και  παθαιναν  κατι  φλασιες  οι  δεκτες  μου.

----------


## aser

Σε μενα κολλουσε μονο οταν τα εβαζα σε λιστες τα καναλια με των visionnet, μετα απο αρκετη ερευνα ειδα οτι εφταιγε το τροφοδοτικο καποιοι ηλεκ πυκνωτες, κανε αν θες μια ερευνα στα site που ασχολουνται με δορυφορικα

----------


## jeik

ναι  παιζει  κι  αυτο  το  σεναριο  με  τους  πυκνωτες  εχεις  δικιο , πολοι  δεκτες  ζεσταινονται  υπερβολικα  απο  τροφοδοσια.

----------


## pavlakis

Ποιους πυκνωτες ομως να αλλαξω;Το τροφοδοτικό εχει εναν μεγαλο 400ν/47μ και κακαποιους μικροτερους.Να τους αλλαξω ολους;

----------


## pavlakis

Αλλαξα σχεδον ολους τους ηλεκρτολυτικούς πυκνωτές ,μου φαινεται πως ο χρόνος μεχρι να κολησει αυξηθηκε.Υστερα αλλαξα τις θεσεις διόδων καθως  ζεσταινονταν περισσοτερο απο τις αλλες δυο,επειτα απο αυτο ο δεκτης κολαει και κανει επανεκκινηση μολις αναψει.Τελευταια προσπάθεια θα ειναι η αλλαγή των διόδων ΗΕR303.

----------


## pavlakis

Υπάρχει περιπτωση το LNB να εχει χαλασει ή να λειτουργεί ελαττωματικά;?

----------


## aser

> Αλλαξα σχεδον ολους τους ηλεκρτολυτικούς πυκνωτές ,μου φαινεται πως ο χρόνος μεχρι να κολησει αυξηθηκε.Υστερα αλλαξα τις θεσεις διόδων καθως  ζεσταινονταν περισσοτερο απο τις αλλες δυο,επειτα απο αυτο ο δεκτης κολαει και κανει επανεκκινηση μολις αναψει.Τελευταια προσπάθεια θα ειναι η αλλαγή των διόδων ΗΕR303.


Γνωμη μου δεν επρεπε να το κανεις, εβαλες τους ιδιους; εγω ειχα βαλει λιγο περισσοτερο την ταση δηλ 220μF 25V σε 35V αντι για 25V και στην θερμοκρασια ειχε αν θυμαμαι καλα 75 η 85 και του εβαλα 105. Και δεν τους αλλαξα ολους μονο 3

----------


## pavlakis

Δυο εβαλα με παραπανω ταση και τους υπολοιπους με παραπανω θερμοκρασία.Ειναι ενα απλο παλμοτροφοδοτικο που δινει τάσεις εξόδου 3,3 5 12 30 21 βολτ.

----------


## jimk

δοκιμασε χωρις κεραια να δεις αμα σου κολαει

----------


## pavlakis

Αλλαξα ΛΝΒ με ενα άλλο που είχα και κανει το ίδιο.Για καποιο λόγο στο τροφοδοτικό δημιουργείται υπερφοτωση και αναγκαζει την επανεκκίνηση.Εψαξα και βρηκα καποιες βασικες αρχες λειτουργιας αλλά δεν μπορω να εντοπισω ακριβως που ειναι η βλαβη.Υπαρχει περιπυωση να μην φταιει το τροφοδοτικό απο μονο του;

----------


## pavlakis

Με αλλαγή όλων των ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτων το προβλημα λυθηκε.

----------

